# App pour Ipad comme cahier



## Emmanuel94 (12 Septembre 2011)

Je recherche une App, qui permette d'utiliser l'Ipad comme un cahier avec un stylet graphique.  Je ne l'ai pas trouvée à ce jour... aussi si vous avez des pistes ou  des noms .... je suis preneur


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Septembre 2011)

Ça ne manque pas !
UPAD
PENULTIUMATE
NOTES PLUS
NOTESHELF
....


----------



## Ealdu (12 Septembre 2011)

Qu'appelles-tu un stylet graphique?

Et que veux-tu faire avec ton application?


----------

